# Retratos de Jaraguá | Interior, construções, parques e área urbana [um thread completo]



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Jaraguá do Sul dispensa apresentações, uma cidade encravada no Vale do Itapocu e que possui um belo entorno natural. Sede de grandes empresas do ramo metal mecânico (WEG, CSM Kraupp, Menegotti), do ramo alimenticio (Duas Rodas, Urbano) e têxtil (Malwee, Marisol, Lunelli, AMC), a cidade cresce e preserva os traços de seus imigrantes (alemães, italianos, húngaros...).
...
Vamos as fotos, foi um trabalho de garimpo no Instagram.
... 
*Créditos:* @jaraguaerials, @daniellunelli, @andreys2005, @89cleiton, @deboracanci, @douglaspereira.arq_, @drone.dioni, @dronevisionsc, @du_rocha, @due_arquitetura, @espaco_hangar33, @fabriciobenetta, @jaragua.tem, @fleverson.lira, @jaragua_do_sul_sc, @jaraguacity, @leholocheski, @marcelo_riese, @marinesronchi, @marista_cfjaragua, @pjvarquitetura, @poesiasvisuais, @ribeiraogrande, @rosiclerceschin-, @ruthportz, @skbubeck, @studiocamposarq, @suartusorocha, @terranovaempreendimentos, @valedaspedrashotelsc, @vivianepradi

*PARTE 1*

1. Pórtico principal da cidade no Bairro Rio Cerro II









2. Garibaldi, interior









3. Igreja Santo Estevão, Garibaldi









4. Casa enxaimel no Bairro Rio Molha









5. Igreja Nossa Senhora do Rosário no Bairro Nereu Ramos









6. Passarela do Pico Malwee no Bairro Barra do Rio Cerro









7. Morro das Antenas no Bairro Águas Claras e Boa Vista









8. Vista aérea do Centro, Arena Jaraguá ao fundo









9. Bairro Czerniewicz e Amizade na margem direira do Rio, Centro na margem esquerda.









10. Hotel Saint Sebastian e Ponte Abdon Batista no Bairro Czerniewicz









11. Ateliê no Bairro Barra do Rio Cerro









12. Piscina do Condominio Villeneuve Residence no Centro









13. Centro Executivo Blue Chip no Bairro Jaraguá Esquerdo









14. Arrozais no Bairro Santa Luzia









15.









16. Loja de rua da Colcci no Centro









17. Museu Emilio da Silva









18.









19. Fazenda Leão da Montanha na região do Ribeirão Manso









20. 









21. Casa no Bairro Centenário









22. Biblioteca Pública (Antiga Estação Ferroviária)









23.









24. Avenida Marechal Deodoro da Fonseca, Centro









25.Centro de Cultura Alemã de Jaraguá do Sul, Centro









26. Ponte Walter Breithaupt









27. Casa enxaimel no Bairro Rau









28. Alameda 25, calçadão central









29. Casa enxaimel no Bairro Rio da Luz









30.









31. Condominio Duquesa de Chartres, na Vila Chartes (zona rural)









32. Algumas casas já presentes nesse novo condomínio









33.









*PARQUES DA CIDADE

PARQUE MALWEE*

34. 









35.









36.









37.









38.









*PARQUE DA INOVAÇÃO*

39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









*PARQUE LINEAR VIA VERDE*

46.









47.









48.









49.









50. Ponte do Trabalhador









*TEM MUITO MAIS...*


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Cara, que thread fantástico. Preciso conhecer melhor Jaraguá do Sul, muitas partes aí nunca fui. Jaraguá é muito próspera, um orgulho pra Santa Catarina. 

Onde exatamente fica o parque Via Verde? E essa passarela do Pico Malwee?


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

51.
View attachment 1370661


52.









53. Café Cultura no Espaço Hangar 33, Centro









54. Loja Lez a Lez (Grupo Lunelli)









55. Interior da loja Hangar 33 (Grupo Lunelli)









56. Fachada da loja









57.









58.









59.









60.









61.









62.









63.









64.









65. Edificio Lumina









66. Bairro Amizade









67.









68.









69. Hotel Vale das Pedras









70.









71. Hotel Estância Ribeirão Grande










72.









73.









74. Chiesetta Alpina









75. Museu do Parque Malwee









76. Casa RUX, 1915 [Bairro Rio da Luz]









77. Casa Eurides Silveira,1917 [Bairro Nereu Ramos]









78. Casa Vitório Schiochet, 1922 [Bairro Nereu Ramos]









79. Casa Enxaimel em Nereu Ramos









80. Igreja Nossa Senhora do Rosário no Bairro Nereu Ramos









*CONTINUA...*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Que baita tópico. Aguardando ansioso as outras partes

Não tem nem o que falar de Xaraguá.

Até vou me resguardar o direito de não mencionar alguns elogios que reiteradamente expresso a respeito da cidade, pra não fazer muita propaganda...hehe.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Ice Climber said:


> Cara, que thread fantástico. Preciso conhecer melhor Jaraguá do Sul, muitas partes aí nunca fui. Jaraguá é muito próspera, um orgulho pra Santa Catarina.
> 
> Onde exatamente fica o parque Via Verde? E essa passarela do Pico Malwee?


O Parque Via Verde fica no Bairro Ilha da Figueira, é bem tranquilo de chegar e muito mais fácil que o Parque Malwee Pra quem vem de Guaramirim, no viaduto que tem ali na BR é só passar por baixo e pegar à esquerda. Seguindo reto vai passar uma ponte e já chega direto no parque.
Pico Malwee fica na na rua JGS-510, no início do Rio da Luz. Tem 550 metros de altura, pista de voo livre e dá pra acessar de carro. É aberto ao publico e tem sido o novo ponto turistico da cidade, essa passarela foi feita pela iniciativa privada. Detalhe: ainda não fui pra conferir kkkkk


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Geoce said:


> Que baita tópico. Aguardando ansioso as outras partes
> 
> Não tem nem o que falar de Xaraguá.
> 
> Até vou me resguardar o direito de não mencionar alguns elogios que reiteradamente expresso a respeito da cidade, pra não fazer muita propaganda...hehe.


Jaraguá dá orgulho e está ficando cada vez melhor.
Pretendo postar na próxima página para não ficar tão sobrecarregado essa, está na metade ainda.


----------



## MadeinPG (Aug 20, 2019)

Parabéns pelos “garimpos” Emy !!!!!
Essas imagens brilham como diamantes.
A cidade realmente surpreende e encanta quem a conhece com tempo.
Adoro o parque Malwee e preciso conhecer a chiesita alpina !!!!!
Ansioso pela continuação....


----------



## robertoforce (Aug 11, 2018)

caraca que thread fantástico de jaragua.. que saudades dessa cidade maravilhosa .. morei por 2 anos no bairro jaragua esquerdo .. uma parte da minha familia ainda reside na cidade .. sem comparação Parabéns pelas fotos vou continuar acompanhar


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

MadeinPG said:


> Parabéns pelos “garimpos” Emy !!!!!
> Essas imagens brilham como diamantes.
> A cidade realmente surpreende e encanta quem a conhece com tempo.
> Adoro o parque Malwee e preciso conhecer a chiesita alpina !!!!!
> Ansioso pela continuação....


Obrigado! A Chiesetta e principalmente a vista de lá é espetacular.
Parque Malwee é meu xodó, já passei vários finais de semana por lá.
Logo mais tem a continuação.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

robertoforce said:


> caraca que thread fantástico de jaragua.. que saudades dessa cidade maravilhosa .. morei por 2 anos no bairro jaragua esquerdo .. uma parte da minha familia ainda reside na cidade .. sem comparação Parabéns pelas fotos vou continuar acompanhar


Poxa, que legal! Jaraguá Esquerdo é um ótimo bairro, eu morei no bairro Nereu Ramos até meus 24 anos, atualmente moro em outra cidade mas sempre quando posso dou uma passada na minha terrinha kkkkk


----------



## robertoforce (Aug 11, 2018)

EmyJaraguá said:


> Poxa, que legal! Jaraguá Esquerdo é um ótimo bairro, eu morei no bairro Nereu Ramos até meus 24 anos, atualmente moro em outra cidade mas sempre quando posso dou uma passada na minha terrinha kkkkk


Jaragua e linda @EmyJaraguá ....tenho muita saudades de jaragua ate o ar eh diferente daqui.. essas matas cercando a cidade não tem comparação, moro das antenas ia muito... sobrevoei umas parte de jaragua de paramente algumas vezes, mesmo sendo paranaense aqui do oeste me adaptei muito bem com a city... o que nao falta e aventura ai nessa região ...


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

Parabéns pela iniciativa em fotografar a linda Jaraguá do Sul. As imagens retratam uma cidade que preserva sua história mas, ao mesmo tempo, volta os olhos para o futuro, sem que se perca a qualidade de vida. Show.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

robertoforce said:


> Jaragua e linda @EmyJaraguá ....tenho muita saudades de jaragua ate o ar eh diferente daqui.. essas matas cercando a cidade não tem comparação, moro das antenas ia muito... sobrevoei umas parte de jaragua de paramente algumas vezes, mesmo sendo paranaense aqui do oeste me adaptei muito bem com a city... o que nao falta e aventura ai nessa região ...


Sem dúvidas não faltam opções de aventura. Ainda quero saltar de parapente, deixar o medo de lado e apreciar a vista espetacular.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

SERVUSBR said:


> Parabéns pela iniciativa em fotografar a linda Jaraguá do Sul. As imagens retratam uma cidade que preserva sua história mas, ao mesmo tempo, volta os olhos para o futuro, sem que se perca a qualidade de vida. Show.


Muito obrigado! É complicado fotografar a cidade porque as construções não ficam em uma região concentrada, são mais espalhados mas o padrão da cidade segue assim, harmonia do passado com o futuro.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Sem sombra de dúvidas, a melhor cidade média brasileira.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

*PARTE 2*

81. Monumento no Parque da Inovação









82. Escultura no Museu da Paz









83. Casa enxaimel no Bairro Rio da Luz









84. Museu WEG









85. Casarão no Bairro Czerniewicz









86. Noviciado Nossa Senhora de Fátima









87.









88. Igreja Nossa Senhora do Rosário no Bairro Rio Molha









89. Igreja São João Batista, na localidade de São João (zona rural)









90. Trilhos no Centro


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

A cidade é linda, a natureza em volta completa este lindo lugar, imagino que deve ser de uma qualidade de vida sem igual, achei fantástico a cidade com seus montes e muito verde ao redor, lindo thread EmyJjaraguá.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

91. Parque Fabril II - WEG









92. Parque Fabril III - WEG









93. Parque Fabril Duas Rodas









94. Parque Fabril Marisol









95. Centro e Morro da Boa Vista ao fundo









96.









97. Centro Cultural SCAR










98. 









99.









100.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Sidnei ldn said:


> A cidade é linda, a natureza em volta completa este lindo lugar, imagino que deve ser de uma qualidade de vida sem igual, achei fantástico a cidade com seus montes e muito verde ao redor, lindo thread EmyJjaraguá.


O entorno é um grande diferencial, a cidade é considerada uma das mais seguras do Brasil, até apareceu em uma reportagem do fantástico.
Obrigado por prestigiar!


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

Fotos espetaculares da cidade onde passo grande parte do tempo, ainda que me divida entre Jaraguá em Joinville atualmente. O topo do Morro do Boa Vista ainda tenho que visitar!


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista (Apr 6, 2012)

Maravilha de thread, maravilha de cidade!!


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

101.









102. Praça Angelo Piazera, Centro









103. Rua Bertha Weege, Bairro Barra do Rio Cerro









104. Jaraguá do Sul Park Shopping









105.









106. Parque da Inovação









107.









108. Igreja na localidade de Garibaldi (zona rural)









109. Igreja Matriz São Sebastião e Colégio Marista São Luis









110.









111. Casa FY









112. Igreja São Francisco de Assis, Bairro Centenário









113. Villeneuve Residence, Centro









114. Vernon









115. Edificío Amaranthus









116. Edificio Piemont









117.









118. Parque Linear Via Verde









*Uma pequena sequência de fotos do Rio da Luz*

119.









120.









121.









122.









123.









124.









125. Rio da Luz









126. Igreja no Rio da Luz









127. Salão Barg, Rio da Luz









128.









129. Igreja no Bairro Santa Luzia









130. Localidade de São João (zona rural)


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

O ar puro que se respira nesta região, é muito verde e montes, deixa tudo muito bonito, um pequeno paraíso.


----------



## thiagohsp (Mar 20, 2011)

Cidade encantadora demais , cidade trabalhadora, qualidade de vida e que passa uma paz.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

lorrampaiva said:


> Sem sombra de dúvidas, a melhor cidade média brasileira.


Problemas todas as cidades têm mas adoro Jaraguá e tá ficando cada vez melhor. Quanto a afirmação, sou suspeito de falar kkkk
Agradeço pela participação.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Positronn said:


> Fotos espetaculares da cidade onde passo grande parte do tempo, ainda que me divida entre Jaraguá em Joinville atualmente. O topo do Morro do Boa Vista ainda tenho que visitar!


Já é jaraguaense também kkkk
Aliás, também preciso visitar o topo do Morro da Boa Vista, fui só até a igreja.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Sidnei ldn said:


> O ar puro que se respira nesta região, é muito verde e montes, deixa tudo muito bonito, um pequeno paraíso.


Sem dúvida os montes deixam tudo muito mais bonito, o mais alto e conhecido morro da cidade (Morro da Boa Vista) é visto de vários pontos da cidade. É sem dúvidas o maior símbolo da cidade, é quando eu percebo que estou em casa!


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

thiagohsp said:


> Cidade encantadora demais , cidade trabalhadora, qualidade de vida e que passa uma paz.


Eu simplesmente amo! Cidade trabalhadora, sede de muitas empresas familiares que se tornam grandes multinacionais.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Forasteiro_paulista said:


> Maravilha de thread, maravilha de cidade!!


👏 Muito obrigado.
A cidade é um orgulho de Santa Catarina.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Que cidade, que thread maravilhoso .

Emy, parabéns! Ainda quero conhecer essa bela Alemanha "tropical".


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Ponta Poranense said:


> Que cidade, que thread maravilhoso .
> 
> Emy, parabéns! Ainda quero conhecer essa bela Alemanha "tropical".


Muito obrigado!
Vale a penha conhecer! Tem vários pontos para visitar.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Vamos a mais fotos:

*PARQUE DA INOVAÇÃO*

131.









132.









*PARQUE VIA VERDE*

133.









134.









135.









*PARQUE MALWEE*

136.









137.









138.









139.









140.









141.









142.









143.









144.









145.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Desenvolvida, rica, linda e verde. 😍


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

*Localidade de Rio Manso*

146.









147.









148.









149.









150.









151.









*Morro da Boa Vista*

152.









153.









154.









155.









*Pico Malwee*

156.









157.









158.










159.









160.









161.









162.









163.









164.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Belas fotos! Jaraguá é incomparável.

Acho interessante o contraste dessas cidades catarinenses dos vales, entre a sede baixa e de clima quente e os distritos nas montanhas. Não deve ser raro o registro de geada nas partes altas enquanto os moradores do centro andam de camiseta!


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Parabéns. Um dos raríssimos lugares na nossa nação onde o Brasil "está funcionando".


----------



## dberg242 (Apr 17, 2009)

Muito lindas as fotos ! Jaraguá é ícone de cidade com qualidade de vida, muito segura e potência industrial !!


----------



## Afonsofn (Jul 2, 2021)

Emerson, vc sabe o que será construído no terreno em frente à Havan de Jaraguá? Passo ali e sempre vejo umas máquinas trabalhando e aterrando… esse terreno atrás da casa do colonizador é bastante grande


----------

